# visa not yet canceled



## yngboy (May 14, 2009)

Hello everyone Im new to this forum site.
I was working in Dubai and I went back to the Philippines for my vacation but for personal reason I was not able to go back to Dubai. I understand that my visa needs to be canceled if I resign from my Job in Dubai. What will happen if my visa in Dubai will not be canceled? If I apply for another working Visa in UK, Canada or US will it be a problem for me to get a visa. I'm afraid that I'll encounter some problem if I travel to other country if my company will report me as an absconded. 
Can anyone advice me on this matter.
Thank you

Raven


----------



## yngboy (May 14, 2009)

Pls somebody help me


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

yngboy said:


> Pls somebody help me


Your dubai visa will expire after 6 months. As long as a resident visa is valid you cannot get another employment visa in Dubai. However you can work in any other country without any problems. If you plan to come to Dubai- contact your company and explain them the reasons for your not coming back. Alternatively you can ask them to cancel your visa. Since you did not give any notice DNRD will put an automatic labor ban which can be upto 1 year.


----------



## yngboy (May 14, 2009)

qwert97 said:


> Your dubai visa will expire after 6 months. As long as a resident visa is valid you cannot get another employment visa in Dubai. However you can work in any other country without any problems. If you plan to come to Dubai- contact your company and explain them the reasons for your not coming back. Alternatively you can ask them to cancel your visa. Since you did not give any notice DNRD will put an automatic labor ban which can be upto 1 year.


Thank you for the concern and reply,
my employer ask me to send to them my passport but Im afraid that they will not return it to me. Do you think its ok if I will not send it to them? I dont have a plan yet in going back to Dubai and get a Job there. My Concern is if I apply for a job in Canada or UK and I have a ban in Dubai will it affect me to get a working visa in those country?


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

yngboy said:


> Thank you for the concern and reply,
> my employer ask me to send to them my passport but Im afraid that they will not return it to me. Do you think its ok if I will not send it to them? I dont have a plan yet in going back to Dubai and get a Job there. My Concern is if I apply for a job in Canada or UK and I have a ban in Dubai will it affect me to get a working visa in those country?


If you have no plans to go back to Dubai then forget going back to Dubai. your residence will expire by iteslf in 6 months. Having a work ban in Dubai does not mean anything in UK, Canada etc. You are free to work in these countries.


----------



## yngboy (May 14, 2009)

qwert97 said:


> If you have no plans to go back to Dubai then forget going back to Dubai. your residence will expire by iteslf in 6 months. Having a work ban in Dubai does not mean anything in UK, Canada etc. You are free to work in these countries.


Thank You so much and thats very helpful.
I appreciate it.
have a good day


----------

